# Wake up with a tail...



## Khim (Jul 3, 2008)

Long ago i had these furry friends (extremely furries) and one day i was talking with one of them then he started to shout "why god didnt gave me a tail?" he told me that he wish one day to woke up with paws, tail and ears, looking a lot like a wolf, then days after i was with another that somehow it was like a Deja vu, then as my conclusion, i bet many furries wish to wake up having a tail or at least many parts and sense of the animal they wish for. Sometimes i think is this really a big wish to make or just the fandom makes you think of that but i wont say anything cuz im happy just the way i am, so how about you ppl what do you think?


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 3, 2008)

I wish I was an anthro animal. The only dreams I have where I'm an anthro animal, I'm killing people though. either killing people or running from someone or something. I dunno why.


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 3, 2008)

Yessss. I want to be 'me'. XD Although, I have a ton of fursonas- the ability to switch between them would be cool, as well.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 3, 2008)

i wish it every day.


----------



## Lucas (Jul 3, 2008)

I really do wish I was an anthropomorph. I always find myself wanting to wake up like that. I always feel like "That is the real me." I think it might be cool to have the ability to change back and forth between my human self and my fursona. But I'd obviously be a furry most of the time. I don't know why that is, but I like the thought of having the power to change like that.

A big part of the reason I am a furry is due to the fact that I have little love for this world. Humanity as a whole is disgusting. Me being a furry, I feel like I am somehow not a part of their filth. Being a real anthropomorph woul be my dream come true and ultimatly separate me from the rest of humanity.


----------



## AdamLeisemann (Jul 3, 2008)

The only permanent changes I want to my body will have to be accomplished through excercise and cutting down my portions.

However, I wouldn't mind temporarily being a fur if I knew I could change back when I found it not to my liking. After all, people these days still fear that they do not understand and will try to destroy it. And I personally don't want to be killed.

Just my Two-Bits Worth.


----------



## Atnarko (Jul 3, 2008)

As one with a strong attachment to coyotes, I can concur with this longing for the sudden anatomical reassignment and augmentation with my chosen species' parts. :twisted: Some days I think it would be more fun to to be _knotty_ than nice, if you will pardon my crudeness. Many of my fox and wolf friends would also appreciate to possess this feature. I'd also appreciate big canine ears, soft pads, a digitigrade stance, and a lean physique.

-Atnarko





Khim said:


> Long ago i had these furry friends (extremely furries) and one day i was talking with one of them then he started to shout "why god didnt gave me a tail?" he told me that he wish one day to woke up with paws, tail and ears, looking a lot like a wolf, then days after i was with another that somehow it was like a Deja vu, then as my conclusion, i bet many furries wish to wake up having a tail or at least many parts and sense of the animal they wish for. Sometimes i think is this really a big wish to make or just the fandom makes you think of that but i wont say anything cuz im happy just the way i am, so how about you ppl what do you think?


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 3, 2008)

I try to do a wishing spell but after the bowl broke I just don't want to mess with powers more powerful then me


----------



## Lucid (Jul 3, 2008)

Heh, I wouldn't want to be a furry.  It'd be cool if like everyone was on I guess, but if it's just a couple people, prepare to be experimented on by like the government XD

If I woke up as one I'd just go into hiding.


----------



## ZeeDog (Jul 3, 2008)

If I was a an anthro one morning I would demand pettings. The knot would be dangerous though, RRRRIIIIIPPP, bleed o_o


----------



## Atnarko (Jul 3, 2008)

Pettings are a given, and I'd be careful with my knot, if I had one. A nice set of canine wobblies would be dandy too.




ZeeDog said:


> If I was a an anthro one morning I would demand pettings. The knot would be dangerous though, RRRRIIIIIPPP, bleed o_o


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 3, 2008)

Atnarko said:


> As one with a strong attachment to coyotes, I can concur with this longing for the sudden anatomical reassignment and augmentation with my chosen species' parts. :twisted: Some days I think it would be more fun to to be _knotty_ than nice, if you will pardon my crudeness. Many of my fox and wolf friends would also appreciate to possess this feature. I'd also appreciate big canine ears, soft pads, a digitigrade stance, and a lean physique.
> 
> -Atnarko



i agree 150%. 

as well i agree, it would be more fun to be knotty than nice.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 3, 2008)

I would like to wake up one morning and be my fursona, but I'm happy with myself.  It wouldn't hurt being Shark, though.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 3, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I would like to wake up one morning and be my fursona, but I'm happy with myself.  It wouldn't hurt being Shark, though.


Yes, walking out into the middle of the street as a giant anthropomorphic raptor would be good. You'd be shot in a matter of minutes and probably experimented on by strange men in lab coats somewhere in a secret base in western Chad.

It would be nice, but I would rather not be chopped up into tiny bits and zapped with giant lasers.


----------



## Drakaji (Jul 3, 2008)

I wouldn't mind being an anthro dragon ^.=.^
Hell even having a tail would make me happy.
Personally I see it this way, humanity has become boring and the lack of any other fully intelligent species (to the point where they could talk/work/etc.) kinda sucks.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 3, 2008)

I would rather stay as is because I would never be able to adjust to a new lifestyle as a new species...especially as my scalesona...would be extremely hard.

Not to mention the military....They'd be on me like ugly on an ape...


----------



## Snickers (Jul 3, 2008)

Alot of people actually wont like having a tail as its use is little and it gets in the way and would cause alot of pain, havoc and hassle, all you people just see it as a form of fashion.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 3, 2008)

Snickers said:


> Alot of people actually wont like having a tail as its use is little and it gets in the way and would cause alot of pain, havoc and hassle, all you people just see it as a form of fashion.



Thus prooving my point...XD


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jul 3, 2008)

Yup, I really do wish for such a thing. Although, if it was to happen, I do hope I would still be able to do some of the stuff I normally do.

... Hopefully I would still be able to draw even with paws. ^^'


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 3, 2008)

Pomander said:


> Paws mean no opposable thumbs. At that point you may as well jam the pencil in your muzzle and attempting drawing with it instead. ;P



depends on how anthro. 

i know blotch draws paw's similar to hands, kind of a midway point between the two.


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 3, 2008)

i wish id wake up and be an anthro fox everyday, and everytime i make a wish on something, like my b-day the past 2 years or like if i blow the fluffies off dandlions i always wish for the furs that want to be there animal including me to become their animal =)


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 3, 2008)

thats how i want my paws to be, like in the middle =)


----------



## Monak (Jul 3, 2008)

I would love to wake up with my tail at the very least , being prehensile I would be able to accomplish more tasks in my day.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 4, 2008)

I much prefer being myself, I'd rather not change into something else.

I don't know, too many people focus on how they need to change physically in order to be happy with themselves. That's why cosmetic surgery is on the rise. Why should you need to grow a tail in order to feel truly happy with yourself?

But I'm probably being hypocritical, seeing as I pine about how I need to lose some weight in order to be healthy.


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't really want to be a complete anthropomorphic animal other than my fursona, but the fangs and tail, maybe claws and stuff also, would be really awesome. :3


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 4, 2008)

LuckyM said:


> i wish id wake up and be an anthro fox everyday, and everytime i make a wish on something, like my b-day the past 2 years or like if i blow the fluffies off dandlions i always wish for the furs that want to be there animal including me to become their animal =)



awwww. 

i'm touched.


----------



## Entlassen (Jul 4, 2008)

I remember when I first 'became' a furry (I thought I was alone, though; didn't know of the whole fandom), I'd wake up everyday wishing everyone (including me) just turned into an anthro fox.

Then I discovered the whole fandom in probably the worst way possible; fur haters. Thinking everyone IRL and online would hate me if they knew the truth, I hid it for years...until a few months ago, when I was just sick of hiding myself.

But by that time, it seemed all the odd hopes and dreams were gone, and so I became the empty shell that I am today...


----------



## Project_X (Jul 4, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> I remember when I first 'became' a furry (I thought I was alone, though; didn't know of the whole fandom), I'd wake up everyday wishing everyone (including me) just turned into an anthro fox.
> 
> Then I discovered the whole fandom in probably the worst way possible; fur haters. Thinking everyone IRL and online would hate me if they knew the truth, I hid it for years...until a few months ago, when I was just sick of hiding myself.
> 
> But by that time, it seemed all the odd hopes and dreams were gone, and so I became the empty shell that I am today...



A fox? Eh...foxes aren't for me, though it would be cool/frieghtening for a 3 hour period or something like that.


----------



## Lukealyke (Jul 4, 2008)

Project_X said:


> A fox? Eh...foxes aren't for me, though it would be cool/frieghtening for a 3 hour period or something like that.


 
I agree with the time limit.  The idea of being permenantly changed is a little unnerving.  Being able to control it would be the best-case-scenario.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 4, 2008)

Lukealyke said:


> I agree with the time limit. The idea of being permenantly changed is a little unnerving. Being able to control it would be the best-case-scenario.


I agree. Like being a werewolf, but retaining full control of when you change, and full control of your body/mind would be badass incarnate. I would choose to become an anthro fox, probably, or a...
shit...
what're those dogs called, that Steven in ASB is?
I can't remember, but one of those.


----------



## Atnarko (Jul 4, 2008)

I've lived with two cats for the past six years, and I can tell you that even living as a sapiens, fur gets into everything, including my meals. Try though I might, I can't wash away their stray hairs, and often sleep in it, dry myself with hair-covered towels, and trudge around the house in it. No matter what colour my socks start out as, they invariably become grey, as the fur mats up into little evil clumps and roots itself into the fabric.

So, I have no qualms with an extended infestation of fur into my life; but a knot, sensitive ears, stronger legs, and yes, maybe even wings would be frakking great. 




Pomander said:


> It'd be so inconvenient. I already hate how expensive it is when I have to purchase Advantage or some other flea medication for my pets, so the last thing I want to be doing is paying out the nose for preventing or even removing fleas from myself! >8( Not to mention the fur would get into everything making meal time annoying, for example.
> 
> Wings would be awesome, though.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 4, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> I agree. Like being a werewolf, but retaining full control of when you change, and full control of your body/mind would be badass incarnate. I would choose to become an anthro fox, probably, or a...
> shit...
> what're those dogs called, that Steven in ASB is?
> I can't remember, but one of those.



lol...your siggy made that funny...

Would be crazy if, like in a past story of mine, there was an alternate earth where our imagination is their reality and our reality is their imagination. XD


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 4, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Yes, walking out into the middle of the street as a giant anthropomorphic raptor would be good. You'd be shot in a matter of minutes and probably experimented on by strange men in lab coats somewhere in a secret base in western Chad.
> 
> It would be nice, but I would rather not be chopped up into tiny bits and zapped with giant lasers.



Y'know, being chased down the highway by an army sounds quite exciting...
Definitely terrifying, but exciting at the same time even if you do get shot, put in a body bag and lobbed off Tower Bridge... <(^-^)>


----------



## Capurnica (Jul 4, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> But by that time, it seemed all the odd hopes and dreams were gone, and so I became the empty shell that I am today...



I know that feeling..

Honestly being my character (hell, any of them) is a deep-rooted dream..but I can imagine the persecution.. And i've come to know that it couldn't happen.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jul 4, 2008)

Nah, not really.  Reality, it would look nasty on me.  Although I sometimes playfully blame my increased body hair on my exposure to furries.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 4, 2008)

If it came with the ability to adequately defend myself, hell yeah.


----------



## Snowball (Jul 4, 2008)

hell yes i as well have for many years wish i could wake up and find i have a tail and or a real sheath ,..   Paws lets not forget the paws. i had a friend of mine make me a nice set of paws..    And once i got them home i kept them on for a whole day till my father came home. Yes my dad knows I'm a fur but he really don't like us much.    And tells me make sure i keep my furry side out of site when he is  around..   but what he didnt know was i wore my paws to bed every nite all nite long fopr weeks..


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 4, 2008)

Hmm i think i'm abit strange because i don't wish i was... i'm happy with how i look and who i am


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 4, 2008)

Would want that more then anything in the world.

D: May sound creepy but, I would love somebody forever if they could give me a wolfs tail, and paws in stead oh hands (But we need thumbs though!)


----------



## Blue Eyed Devil (Jul 4, 2008)

Having a tail might be cool. But I really like the way my boots fit right now. 
-Glitch


----------



## Chanticleer (Jul 4, 2008)

Hmm... a tail wouldn't be so bad seeing as how you could just claim it was something you strapped on or could stuff down a pair of baggy jeans.

Personally I would enjoy it, but only on the condition that I could move it properly forward in some way so it didn't have the proverbial big sign on it saying "Yank Me".

Oh and also that I wouldn't get discriminated against for it, which seems somewhat unlikely in my current location.


----------



## ADF (Jul 4, 2008)

Seeing how my character is of dragon/lizard nature a tail would be a tad difficult to hide :lol:

Only if I could somehow get away with it without becoming an outcast.


----------



## Pacific Island (Jul 4, 2008)

With genetic engineering, it could be possible. Hence it will be my major when I go to college 

I wished everyday but I won't make progress doing that, so I will be active and try to make it reality.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 4, 2008)

Pacific Island said:


> With genetic engineering, it could be possible. Hence it will be my major when I go to college
> 
> I wished everyday but I won't make progress doing that, so I will be active and try to make it reality.



OMG! Are you going to be a mad scientist? <3 <(n_n)>


----------



## Pacific Island (Jul 4, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> OMG! Are you going to be a mad scientist? <3 <(n_n)>



It's bound to happen sooner or later >.>


----------



## Lukealyke (Jul 4, 2008)

Snowball said:


> i had a friend of mine make me a nice set of paws..


 
I want paw slippers and gloves so bad... I'd make them if I had time, or buy them if I had money ^^;



Snowball said:


> i wore my paws to bed every nite all nite long fopr weeks..


 
I do the same thing w/ my collar


----------



## Version4 (Jul 4, 2008)

Without the nice young men in their clean white coats to take me away hahaa -part it would be almost nice. 
If it was be reversible. And it would need practice too with the tail and wings. And new customized clothes that would end up costing millions and make me go bankrupt.... ;__; not that thank you I'm already too poor. And parsimonious 

But I'm honestly all too human to that.
I would rather keep my fur(scale)sona in my head. :3


----------



## Lucius (Jul 4, 2008)

Hmm...waking up as my fursona...heh...yeah..would be awsome..although..mine is completely different from that of normal fursonas..but still..would be awsome...


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Jul 4, 2008)

Pacific Island said:


> It's bound to happen sooner or later >.>



The fandom needs more mad scientists.


----------



## Tim-kun (Jul 4, 2008)

yeah, I wish I had a tail and paws and stuff..


----------



## Chickenspirit (Jul 4, 2008)

I wish I could shapeshift. D: 
Even just having a big furry snow leopard tail would be cool.


----------



## Version4 (Jul 5, 2008)

hiphopopotimus said:


> The fandom needs more mad scientists.



Well, I'm planning to become a scientist and I'm already mad.... does that count?


----------



## Kanic (Jul 5, 2008)

I had thought about it at times but I realized that it would be hot as hell during the summer as an anthro. Plus I'd rather not sweat through my tongue. So overall I'm happy that I am who I am ^^


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 5, 2008)

Kanic said:


> I had thought about it at times but I realized that it would be hot as hell during the summer as an anthro. Plus I'd rather not sweat through my tongue. So overall I'm happy that I am who I am ^^


you could get like..
a really short all-body haircut


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 5, 2008)

hiphopopotimus said:


> The fandom needs more mad scientists.



I wholeheartedly agree. =D

@Version4: Depends on if you're planning any insane, eccentric or overly awesome schemes. <(^-^)>


----------



## XoPp (Jul 5, 2008)

yes pls.

i dont care if i had to hide from people.
atleast i could be myself.

i actually find it would be pretty exciting to hide a tail when you walk around.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 5, 2008)

It would be a dream come true. If only it could happen I'd be a little more happier.


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 5, 2008)

Haha in a discussion with a friend about one thing you would want, she said wings and I said a tail. :3


----------



## Project_X (Jul 5, 2008)

I didn't think about this until just now, but wouldn't the transformation be terribly painful?


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 5, 2008)

if you've suspended reality thus far, and assume that you woke up with a tail, then i don't see why it would be painful at all.

also it would be hella cool to have one


----------



## Project_X (Jul 5, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> if you've suspended reality thus far, and assume that you woke up with a tail, then i don't see why it would be painful at all.
> 
> also it would be hella cool to have one



I mean that by what they was talking about earlier. They said "What if you wake up as a furry? That would be cool too."


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 5, 2008)

same answer, either way...


----------



## Project_X (Jul 5, 2008)

-shrug- Can't argue there. X3


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 5, 2008)

though, waking up as a furry would be quite interesting as well.  however, if it happened to everyone, i dunno what i'd turn into


----------



## Aldog076 (Jul 5, 2008)

i wouldn't mind...


----------



## Razrien (Jul 5, 2008)

Gahhh...  XD  this whole thread is disturbing...  but I must.

I guess I wouldn't mind a day with a cottonball wiggling above my butt.  It wouldn't exactly be the most sanitary, or good looking lil thing after a couple burritos' though  >.>
and ears?   XD   good gawds..  I have a kitten that attacks and sinks her little claws into anything she even thinks might be moving..  Think i'd pass on this  ^.^  But thank you for the thought.


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 5, 2008)

Once upon a time, I did wish I would wake up with my tails.  Being a two-tailed dragoness is such a part of my own personal recognition, it would be a miracle to wake up and they be there. 

But I'm a deeply spiritually conscious person, and a long time ago, I manifested the ability to sense phantom limbs. Since then, my tails have always been with me.  I can feel them, behind me, moving and coiling, and for me, that is enough, in this life, to sustain me. 

It helps that when it comes to some phantom limbs, such as my overly-large feathery wings, other people can sense them. Small children can see them, and actually try to grab them. So, they're "real" just not...real.  

To wish for the impossible...it makes me sorrow. But I feel boundless joy that I have what I do. Most people never believe enough to feel phantom limbs.


----------



## Version4 (Jul 5, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> I wholeheartedly agree. =D
> 
> @Version4: Depends on if you're planning any insane, eccentric or overly awesome schemes. <(^-^)>



Only if I was really desperate I would consider doing the "normal" things. Eccentric is the way to go. >:3


----------



## Pronema (Jul 5, 2008)

I wouldn't mind, but if no one else was a furry then I would definitely want to be able to change back and forth.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 5, 2008)

Project_X said:


> I didn't think about this until just now, but wouldn't the transformation be terribly painful?



probably, but i think it would be worth it.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 5, 2008)

Ugh. Imagine the shedding. My cat covers my bed in his fur... But we are many times the size of him AND have much more fur.

It would SUCK having fur everywhere.


----------



## ADF (Jul 5, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Ugh. Imagine the shedding. My cat covers my bed in his fur... But we are many times the size of him AND have much more fur.
> 
> It would SUCK having fur everywhere.


A problem only if you have fur


----------



## deadendroad5577 (Jul 5, 2008)

I wish I was my fursona, too.  I wish it almost everyday.  It almost makes me cry because I know I'll never really be it.

It's kind of sad, really. xD


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 5, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Ugh. Imagine the shedding. My cat covers my bed in his fur... But we are many times the size of him AND have much more fur.
> 
> It would SUCK having fur everywhere.



i live with three cats inside and three dogs outside so my whole house is pretty much covered in fur anyway. 

i shed a lot myself as well, since my hair is realy long it gets everywhere.


----------



## That_Emo_Guy (Jul 5, 2008)

Khim said:


> Long ago i had these furry friends (extremely furries) and one day i was talking with one of them then he started to shout "why god didnt gave me a tail?" he told me that he wish one day to woke up with paws, tail and ears, looking a lot like a wolf, then days after i was with another that somehow it was like a Deja vu, then as my conclusion, i bet many furries wish to wake up having a tail or at least many parts and sense of the animal they wish for. Sometimes i think is this really a big wish to make or just the fandom makes you think of that but i wont say anything cuz im happy just the way i am, so how about you ppl what do you think?



You know, sometimes I wish I woke up without opposable thumbs too.


----------



## Lost (Jul 5, 2008)

Day i wake-up as my fursona with all its perks that same day I'm leaving Earth for like two years and taking anyone with who wants to go!! If its just me no ship then its going to be an awkward day at work...


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 5, 2008)

This is why lion tails>all  yay.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 5, 2008)

If the first thing I saw in the morning was something fluffy coming from my ass... Wait, what.

No. I don't hope for it, since, for one, hope is a ridiculous concept. Being a furry would be nice, however, sure.


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 6, 2008)

Not so much. If I had he ability to shapeshift into animals that would be wicked, but waking up as my fursona? No way, ESPECIALLY if I was the only one or one of the only ones like that. At any rate my fursona is just me as a goat so it's not like I'd turn suddenly, devestatingly irristable or have superpowers. I'd just be me...with goat things.

Though...it might be cool for a day.


----------



## Jonas-Shifu (Jul 6, 2008)

Does morning wood count?


----------



## blinddragon667 (Jul 6, 2008)

Damn... i would love to wake up with a tail.  i would be happy with JUST a tail...


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 6, 2008)

I do sometimes imagine what it would be like if I were in my fursona, but most of the time, I just choose to be myself in order to mainstream with the rest of society. I wouldn't want to significantly change myself so much that I would recieve widespread attention and be thought of negatively by the public. This is like wanting to have your name changed legally, because making any changes to yourself like that can hurt the people who have known you for who you are for a very long time. Again, I just choose more to be myself in order to be with the general public.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 6, 2008)

I already have a phantom tail and ears.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 6, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> I already have a phantom tail and ears.



I can get phantom tails and ears, honestly I feel the ears mostly then I do the tail


----------



## AdventBahamut (Jul 6, 2008)

I wouldn't mind being part feline actually (just in the legs), if only for the ability to not have to take an escalator while in a mall, if you know what I mean.

That or being a demi-dragon. (and being able to disguise myself as a full human to avoid scrutiny) Least I have my mental fan-fictions for that one.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 6, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> I can get phantom tails and ears, honestly I feel the ears mostly then I do the tail



what exactly are those?


----------



## ADF (Jul 6, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


> what exactly are those?


They have conditioned their minds to believe in none existent limbs to the point were they think they can feel them.

People can be conditioned to believe/feel anything, it depends on how open to suggestion they are.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 6, 2008)

You know what's weird? I've never conditioned myself to feel any phantom limbs, but my whole life I've felt like I was supposed to have thumbs on the insides of my feet. Kind of like a monkey foot, or a raptor claw. Mostly monkey foot. When I was a kid I used to have a HUGE imagination (Still do, I suppose) but I could imagine a tail and wings onto myself, and I would run around and pretend to fly. I dunno if this was my imagination or not, but sometimes the flying would actually work.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 6, 2008)

ADF said:


> They have conditioned their minds to believe in none existent limbs to the point were they think they can feel them.
> 
> People can be conditioned to believe/feel anything, it depends on how open to suggestion they are.



sweet i wanna try. 

my ears are actualy naturaly pointed almost like elf ears.

i can pretty well imagen what it would feel like to have a tail, but it would be neat to try that.


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 7, 2008)

ADF said:


> They have conditioned their minds to believe in none existent limbs to the point were they think they can feel them.
> 
> People can be conditioned to believe/feel anything, it depends on how open to suggestion they are.



It also depends on what they feel when they look inside themselves. Not so much suggestion, just self-awareness.  Then again, I'm a crackpot, so don't listen to me. ^__^


----------



## Gobby (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd love waking up and being a crazy bat creature.  That, of course, also comes with the stipulation that I'd be a child again, and would have to go through puberty again, assuming that we transformed into our fursona.  Not a very attractive idea. ;3


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd most likely wake up, have dinner (this is not a typo), sit behind my computer and find something hurting when it's stuck against the back of my chair, and go HOLY SHEEP WHAT THE FORK IS THIS!?


----------



## Slayn (Jul 7, 2008)

wow.

Yay I guess one day I would like to wake up as my fursona.
I would go around and scare the shit out of people.

(ps. if you spell racecar backwards it still spells racecar,  awesome random comment brought to you by Slayn.)


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 7, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> I'd most likely wake up, have dinner (this is not a typo), sit behind my computer and find something hurting when it's stuck against the back of my chair, and go HOLY SHEEP WHAT THE FORK IS THIS!?



ok, i have to save that among my top ten qoutes.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 7, 2008)

Khim said:


> Long ago i had these furry friends (extremely furries) and one day i was talking with one of them then he started to shout "why god didnt gave me a tail?" he told me that he wish one day to woke up with paws, tail and ears, looking a lot like a wolf, then days after i was with another that somehow it was like a Deja vu, then as my conclusion, i bet many furries wish to wake up having a tail or at least many parts and sense of the animal they wish for. Sometimes i think is this really a big wish to make or just the fandom makes you think of that but i wont say anything cuz im happy just the way i am, so how about you ppl what do you think?



i would cry out of joy and thank god for days, i would be in a puddle of tears of joy on the floor to be an anthro fox X3


and ive done a furry hypnosis, i can feel a tail and ears and crap, and alonger muzzle, just cant see em T_T


----------



## TeirusuSpin (Jul 7, 2008)

I think it might be nice to have a tail when I wake up. Although, I'd probably have a lot of drama from my dad. "What the **** happened to you? How'd you get this?" 

As for the usefullness of the tail, it would serve as a device of balance as well as for emotions and just being there to look awsome. I would probably be obsessed with it, petting it and feeling it when physically idle. ^^


----------



## Instinctive (Jul 7, 2008)

I've long since wished to have a tail, preferably a canine style fluffy tail :3




LonelyFox said:


> and ive done a furry hypnosis, i can feel a tail and ears and crap, and alonger muzzle, just cant see em T_T



I've read about that furry hypnosis and phantom ears/tails a few times in this thread now, does it refer to the file discussed in this thread: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=19378 ?? Or did you guys try something else, would be interesting to know if there's more like this out there.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 7, 2008)

yah i sat through all 28 minutes of it >.<


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 7, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> and ive done a furry hypnosis, i can feel a tail and ears and crap, and alonger muzzle, just cant see em T_T



god lord man send me a pm and tell me how!!!!


----------



## Instinctive (Jul 7, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


> god lord man send me a pm and tell me how!!!!



Rather than making this a pm please share what you've done with all of us, I wanna know too! =)

I tried this for the 2nd time yesterday evening while lying down in bed and after it was finished I had a really strange feeling where my tail would supposedly be if I had one, it was located at the end of the spinal cord. Didn't really feel like a tail though, but I guess it's a start ^.^


----------



## Wuffpup (Jul 7, 2008)

*falls out of a portal in the sky and splats on the ground* HI!


----------



## maniakyle (Jul 7, 2008)

If i was treated normal when i was an anthro, then yea. I've had dreams where i'm an anthro fox. It's awesome!.....till i wake up   ........Maybe in furry heaven.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd love to be an anthro. ^^


----------



## Lost (Jul 8, 2008)

A prehensile tail.... its like having a third hand think of the possibilities <3


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll be staring at my tiger tail for a few minutes with a blank "WTF?!" stare on me, then I'd be attacking my pants and underwear with scissors and finally pace around the house, getting a feel for how my balance is not that I have a tail jutting out of my back end.


----------



## DarkCheetah (Jul 10, 2008)

sometimes i wish i had paws/tail and wings like my character on FA/DA like i can transform into my character and back to human evrytime i want


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 10, 2008)

Lost said:


> A prehensile tail.... its like having a third hand think of the possibilities <3



I fully agree with that statement.  WOOT for prehensile tails. ^__^


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Lost said:


> A prehensile tail.... its like having a third hand think of the possibilities <3



I see good and bad. Unfortunately, I see a heck-of-a-lot of bad.
*The good:*
Third "hand".
Can be used as a striking weapon.
Can be used for balance.
You become the envy of all the furs in the world.

*The bad:*
You stick out like a sore thumb.
Everyday tasks such as sitting in a chair become difficult.
Fitting in tight places can be difficult.
Your tail is a prime target for 5-year-olds' feet.
Navigating through a crowd will be a tight squeeze.
The press will be on you like ugly on an ape.
So will the doctors/scientists.
and so on....

I wouldn't want just a tail if I *had* to be an anthro. If I were to choose, I would just like to transform at will...that way, my secret is safe and I can still have anthro abilities.


----------



## Merp (Jul 10, 2008)

I'd be afraid of people touching and pulling on it...and I'd have to cut holes in all of my pants...


----------



## DarkCheetah (Jul 10, 2008)

Merp said:


> I'd be afraid of people touching and pulling on it...and I'd have to cut holes in all of my pants...


 
nah ^^ u can pull ur tail out of ur pants  or u can keep him inside if u dont whanna have it to be seeen


----------



## Merp (Jul 10, 2008)

DarkCheetah said:


> nah ^^ u can pull ur tail out of ur pants  or u can keep him inside if u dont whanna have it to be seeen



I guess thats true...


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Jul 10, 2008)

I have wanted a tail since as long as I can remember, I always thought they look really bad ass and always wished i had one.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

DarkCheetah said:


> nah ^^ u can pull ur tail out of ur pants  or u can keep him inside if u dont whanna have it to be seeen



Easy to say if it's a wolfs or monkey's tail. But what about a reptilian tail?


----------



## DarkCheetah (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Easy to say if it's a wolfs or monkey's tail. But what about a reptilian tail?


 
ok thats a problem xD well no pants XD or just a giant hole in ur pants... bad luck for the reptile characters....


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

DarkCheetah said:


> ok thats a problem xD well no pants XD or just a giant hole in ur pants... bad luck for the reptile characters....



Oh gee that made me feel better....T_T;


----------



## Blue_Bunny (Jul 10, 2008)

I wish I dreamed it. But not in real life. Cuz then it wouldn't be as rewarding


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Blue_Bunny said:


> I wish I dreamed it. But not in real life. Cuz then it wouldn't be as rewarding



Preach the truth...


----------



## DarkCheetah (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Oh gee that made me feel better....T_T;


 
dont worry , when this realy happens u may find something to solve it


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

DarkCheetah said:


> dont worry , when this realy happens u may find something to solve it



Yeah. Cut it off. X3


----------



## DarkCheetah (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Yeah. Cut it off. X3


 
whoa i dont mean that  i mean special pants
like humanity is still in us if we just have tail so we invent pants with special tail holes (special)


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

DarkCheetah said:


> whoa i dont mean that  i mean special pants
> like humanity is still in us if we just have tail so we invent pants with special tail holes (special)



Yeah but there so much *human*ity in me that I just couldn't imagine waking up with a tail. I would have to have it removed.
At the same time, there may be a risk involved.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 10, 2008)

It makes me sad that whenever anybody is born with anything cool, we humans feel compelled to chop it off. Like that little Indian girl with 8 limbs? She was worshiped as a god!! Why would they chop her limbs off?? What if some of us were actually born with tails, and our parents requested that it be chopped off, wouldn't that piss you off?


----------



## Drakaji (Jul 10, 2008)

Nargle said:


> It makes me sad that whenever anybody is born with anything cool, we humans feel compelled to chop it off. Like that little Indian girl with 8 limbs? She was worshiped as a god!! Why would they chop her limbs off?? What if some of us were actually born with tails, and our parents requested that it be chopped off, wouldn't that piss you off?



Sounds like circumcision...


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Nargle said:


> It makes me sad that whenever anybody is born with anything cool, we humans feel compelled to chop it off. Like that little Indian girl with 8 limbs? She was worshiped as a god!! Why would they chop her limbs off?? What if some of us were actually born with tails, and our parents requested that it be chopped off, wouldn't that piss you off?



If I was *born* with one, then I wouldn't care much.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 10, 2008)

You wouldn't care that you had one or you wouldn't care about getting it chopped off?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

If I had one. I would still not like it and eventually get it chopped off...


----------



## Nargle (Jul 10, 2008)

Why wouldn't you like it? Because you'd be different?

You know, if everyone kept their tails, it wouldn't be such an oddity. Sure there wouldn't be LOTS of people with tails, but you wouldn't be a freak with the media chasing you and scientists wanting to research you.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Nargle said:


> but you wouldn't be a freak with the media chasing you and scientists wanting to research you.



There's your answer.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 10, 2008)

You'd.. rather be a freak? What? I'm not understanding what you mean. I'm saying you WOULDN'T be a freak if everyone born with tails just kept them. You would, though, if one day you woke up with a fox tail sticking out of your pants.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Nargle said:


> You'd.. rather be a freak? What? I'm not understanding what you mean. I'm saying you WOULDN'T be a freak if everyone born with tails just kept them. You would, though, if one day you woke up with a fox tail sticking out of your pants.



That why I would *not* want a tail, or to be my fursona. It's too pestering and dangerous.


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Jul 10, 2008)

I know if I woke up with a tail,.I'd want to keep it!!


----------



## Kama (Jul 11, 2008)

I'd love it, but it probably wouldn't last too long if I was the only (or one of the only) anthropomorphic being on the planet..... I'd probably be killed or like eaten or something. T^T


----------



## Project_X (Jul 11, 2008)

Kama said:


> I'd love it, but it probably wouldn't last too long if I was the only (or one of the only) anthropomorphic being on the planet..... I'd probably be killed or like eaten or something. T^T



That's why you hump other anthros and make more of ya. X3


----------



## Lina Loaded (Jul 11, 2008)

My family always joke around that when I was born they cut off my tail. XD

I'd love a tail, if only because then I'd have a good reason for my bloody tail bone aches and pains and other weird sensations. I have to wiggle around and pop it and the bones around that area, and it's not even a real tail! ><


----------



## Khim (Jul 11, 2008)

Lina Loaded said:


> My family always joke around that when I was born they cut off my tail. XD
> 
> I'd love a tail, if only because then I'd have a good reason for my bloody tail bone aches and pains and other weird sensations. I have to wiggle around and pop it and the bones around that area, and it's not even a real tail! ><



At least they keep the tail, right?


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 11, 2008)

Eight pages is tl;dr, so I'll go straight from the OP here.



Khim said:


> [ ... ] i bet many furries wish to wake up having a tail or at least many parts and sense of the animal they wish for. Sometimes i think is this really a big wish to make or just the fandom makes you think of that but i wont say anything cuz im happy just the way i am, so how about you ppl what do you think?


I definitely wouldn't enjoy ending up with some animal traits at all, myself. I see them as nothing but a pain in the rear end (in the tail's case probably very literally so), and without any real benefit without getting you labelled as a freak. And furries have enough problems with being labelled freaks _anyway_.


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Jul 11, 2008)

Lina Loaded said:


> My family always joke around that when I was born they cut off my tail. XD
> 
> I'd love a tail, if only because then I'd have a good reason for my bloody tail bone aches and pains and other weird sensations. I have to wiggle around and pop it and the bones around that area, and it's not even a real tail! ><


I know how you feel,.*itches talebone*scratch scratch-


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 11, 2008)

Being a human is fine with me, if that's what you're asking.


----------



## PixiesKitty (Jul 11, 2008)

YAY! Instead of looking like normal people and the rest of the universe would live us alone we will have a "BASH ME" sign tattoed on our foreheads, YIPPIE!


----------



## Project_X (Jul 11, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:


> Eight pages is tl;dr, so I'll go straight from the OP here.
> 
> 
> I definitely wouldn't enjoy ending up with some animal traits at all, myself. I see them as nothing but a pain in the rear end (in the tail's case probably very literally so), and without any real benefit without getting you labelled as a freak. And furries have enough problems with being labelled freaks _anyway_.



FINALLY! Someone see's my point....


----------



## Smash-Kun (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh yes. Having a tail would definately be up my ally. I would choose to have it either concealed (In public, for the most part), or just lounge with mah tail out. It'd be pretty interesting.


----------



## Lina Loaded (Jul 12, 2008)

Khim said:


> At least they keep the tail, right?



No, don't think they did... Though, it might be kept in that backbedroom where they stashed my ass-long braid after it got lopped off. Hmm..


----------



## Midi Bear (Jul 12, 2008)

Hmm.. despite all the inconveniences (Tail getting in the way, getting stared at, fur getting on food, possibility of fleas etc), I'd love to wake up as an anthro! Granted, I'd completely freak out at first, thinking I'd gone insane and stuff, but I'd still end up loving it! Even if I was the only anthro. Sure, I'd be much more comfortable if there were more (the more the merrier!), but that wouldn't be overly important.


----------



## virus (Jul 12, 2008)

Human beings have tails, they're just tiny little things. We have the servo wiring to even get them to function - I know I've done it before. If there was a manipulation surgery to extend the tail bone so far there wouldn't need to be much done to make it visible. 

I see having the tail just makes us look more mammal then as we define ourselves in our odd strange way.

I would like to edit: You know though there aren't too many short tail/ tail-less creatures that are mammals so we are quite unique to begin with.


----------



## harry2110 (Jul 12, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


> i wish it every day.



Me too


----------

